# Macro Flash for 60D, need advice buying



## omar (May 27, 2013)

I want to buy a macro lens for taking pics of gold and silver rings

I've seen on eBay flash rings that fit around the lens that cost £26

like this one:






is this ok? 
i've only searched a little bit... and haven't found branded ones so far

Also... is there anything wrong with this flash for my 60D:






This one is a measly £26

I've looked up prices of 'proper' flashes for my camera and seem to only find ones for around £400!

Thanks


Omar


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2013)

omar said:


> I want to buy a macro lens for taking pics of gold and silver rings
> 
> I've seen on eBay flash rings that fit around the lens that cost £26
> 
> ...



Sure, that's fine...if you like donut-shaped reflections in the jewelry you shoot. You had a thread on that problem before...


----------



## omar (May 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sure, that's fine...if you like donut-shaped reflections in the jewelry you shoot. You had a thread on that problem before...


good point

at the moment, i am using 2 led torches shining at the ring
this gives a nice sparkle that u actually see if u twirl it in your fingers
i assumed the rings would be a good replacement


----------



## Menace (May 28, 2013)

Try shooting in a light tent - there are plenty of YouTube videos to get you started.

Cheers


----------



## mwh1964 (May 31, 2013)

Quality at first always pays off


----------

